# help with arrows choice



## ishootdeer (Aug 23, 2013)

has anyone ever heard of deer crossing archery arrow company? I was looking for reviews on here but couldnt find any. i was going to get some because they look really good and are the cheapest carbon arrows i can find. and they have tons of options. ive seen people shooting them and they say they really like them. So they sound good.

if anyone has any info to help me i would greatly like that.


----------



## ishootdeer (Aug 23, 2013)

had to join today because nobody was talking about it for me to stalk.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Moved to bow hunting forum.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No experience with them, they are talking about them over on archerytalk.com the guys there that have bought them have been happy with them. Looking at the cost, they are a bit less than half of what I paid for my carbon express, would be worth spending that just to try them.

Huntin1


----------



## ishootdeer (Aug 23, 2013)

That's what i was thinking. It's not going to hurt my wallet that much if i dont like them. I think it's worth the try either way. People do seem to like them a lot


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

I use Carbon Express Mayhems. Well, use in practice. My friends all started cheaper and upgraded to CEs eventually, then wish they had started with them. I lucked out with the price point though. $28 for 6 of them in the Cabelas Bargain Cave! Yay for shooting 26 inch arrows!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shoot the Carbon Express Maxima. However, I purchased some cheaper Beeman ICS Hunters, and they shoot just as well and appear to perform just as well. Maxima cost me $169 dz, and the Beeman were $99 dz. I talked with some people who think the Victory arrows are just as good and they are $48 a dz at Sportsman's Guide. I think carbon arrows have improved a lot and competition is bringing the price down. I think I have been paying to much for a name, and the neat looking cross wrap of the Maximas.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Totally agree.I've shot Victorys for 2 years now. :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I really like the Carbon Express Maximas but then again I am a creature of habit and all I have ever bought our carbon express. Tried and true company. :thumb:


----------



## ishootdeer (Aug 23, 2013)

I gave them a try and am really impressed with them. I figured they were going to be some cheep arrows that i can shoot around the woods at small game and stuff. I now know that I can take them to bow shoots and put up a good score with them they shoot so good! Not cheep arrows at all, just high quality arrows at a crazy low prize! Love them so far!!


----------

